# MUGEN, have you heard? It's like a custom Street fighter!



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

Well.. I use to play this game (Till my flash drive was stolen with all 182 characters DDDDDDDDD: ) And it was pretty awesome...  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M.U.G.E.N.

If you go there, the links at the bottom will provide you with characters, downloads and such... You can also find many character downloads on google... Just google their name and Mugen towards.. I had the giant fish from Mario for christ sake xD And the tiny one >.>

It's really fun as long as you don't have tons of cheap characters and people who play with you are cool.... I wish they'd add an online thingy D: Apparently someone said you could LAN the game? Interesting.. Oh yeah.. You can also make custom sprites for it yourself if you're any good.. Feel free to add them here to show them off o.o


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 22, 2009)

there was already a thread about this....


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

But I don't see it xD


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, I have it. No, I don't think it's all that great.
Fun none-the-less when passing the time.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 22, 2009)

I've spent a little over 2 years in the MUGEN community. There's a lot I could say about it, good and bad. I also had a story based Mugen series which, although it may sound like I'm tooting my own horn, didn't suck and was at least kind of interesting, at least moreso than most other Mugen videos I've seen.

In any case, I was strictly an under 100 guy (which wasn't too hard for me). I have no criteria for who goes in my roster aside from "not suck" and "interesting". I have no one game series dominating the others. However, due to my laptop with my Mugen having a dead cord I can't get back onto it. This was the last screenshot I took over half a year ago.










" I wish they'd add an online thingy D: Apparently someone said you could LAN the game?"

Mugen is closed source, and the ones who made it have LOOOONG since disappeared, so online can't be added. There's some roundabout ways of playing it online, but no true online. However, there's a few mugen clones being made. If you want to keep up, go to Mugen Fighter Guild's Forums. 


If you can survive, that is... MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA....


Finally, since this is a furry forum I have to say TRY OUT MAXIME http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwaUlDV26RQ&feature=channel_page


----------



## Sernion (Mar 22, 2009)

I saw Gabu and Mei from One Stormy Night as a selectable character on YouTube once..
But I never tried playing because I'm not a big fan of 2D fighting games.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

So... Are these Mugen clones super close to the same or supporting online play? o.o


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 22, 2009)

I think ShugenDo will have some sort of online play (I think...), but it will have PSP support. The others I'm not too sure about as far as whether or not online play will be added in the others, as I don't quite follow them as much as some other people.

However, they're all in progress, so don't expect much now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 22, 2009)

Well why should I play a good fighting game when I can just play this?!


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Well why should I play a good fighting game when I can just play this?!



xD Very true 

I'm going to check out the MUGEN clones now.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 22, 2009)

I think you missed the point of his post.

Also, I realized how furries are quite naive about stuff like this. I mean, sure there are exceptions, but yeah.

Next thing you'll know, they'll talk about an obscure crappy game that has been turned back by the gaming community.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I think you missed the point of his post.
> 
> Also, I realized how furries are quite naive about stuff like this. I mean, sure there are exceptions, but yeah.
> 
> Next thing you'll know, they'll talk about an obscure crappy game that has been turned back by the gaming community.



o.o'' I should be quiet now e.e


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a video on Youtube of me (as Peter Griffin) and my old Foster brother (as AKUMA). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZnvF7-gSII&feature=channel_page


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

Runeaddyste said:


> I have a video on Youtube of me (as Peter Griffin) and my old Foster brother (as AKUMA).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZnvF7-gSII&feature=channel_page



xD Nice fight man. I miss my Mugen


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Next thing you'll know, they'll talk about an obscure crappy game that has been turned back by the gaming community.


lol sonic


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Well why should I play a good fighting game when I can just play this?!




The thing with most people (from what I see) is that they look for specific characters and recreate games. Like only CVS characters or only MVC or SF or KOF or whatever, or have a few sets of characters based on a few categories. 

Me? I'd hate to do that. I don't care to recreate any game, just make my own. I think the most fun can be squeezed out of it if one doesn't see it as, say, a "Custom Street Fighter" and play with it as a fighting game with a variety of characters. If I want to play Street Fighter 3, I'd play Street Fighter 3. I reserved Mugen for a mixed bag. 


If anyone cares here's 2 videos from my Mugen series. I may not be the best fighter but I at least try to be interesting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSVFuXn-aAo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adbVl1z5Bb8


If only I could continue the series now.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> The thing with most people (from what I see) is that they look for specific characters and recreate games. Like only CVS characters or only MVC or SF or KOF or whatever, or have a few sets of characters based on a few categories.
> 
> Me? I'd hate to do that. I don't care to recreate any game, just make my own. I think the most fun can be squeezed out of it if one doesn't see it as, say, a "Custom Street Fighter" and play with it as a fighting game with a variety of characters. If I want to play Street Fighter 3, I'd play Street Fighter 3. I reserved Mugen for a mixed bag.
> 
> ...



That's probably the most creative thing I've ever seen done with Mugen xD

Pretty cool :3


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 22, 2009)

There's a number of story videos on Mugen. But last I saw there weren't many that had any actual storyline and simply involved text before and after a fight. 

And I so want to reveal the cause of Nakozuki's cuse which causes nearby animals to maul her.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> There's a number of story videos on Mugen. But last I saw there weren't many that had any actual storyline and simply involved text before and after a fight.
> 
> And I so want to reveal the cause of Nakozuki's cuse which causes nearby animals to maul her.



Yeah! That murderer one made me make a request on the artist exchange threads xD


----------



## JavelinChimera (Mar 22, 2009)

http://cardgallery.tales-tra.com/main.htm - Interesting little thing being created with MUGEN

Just thought I'd throw that out there ^.^


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

! o.o
That's pretty cool! I wonder what other things there are going on..


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 22, 2009)

That's, uh... kinda creepy... the murder thing, I mean.

There's a number of full games out there in the making/already made. However most full games don't hold much interest to me, (it's usually not a quality thing, though.)

I'm also looking forward to the card sagas game. 

And, really, go here http://mugenguild.com/forumx/index.php aside from the site itself there's a Card Saga's update thread here too.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

Boy... You guys are like 300% farther than I am xD


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 22, 2009)

M.U.G.E.N. MURDERED my computer


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, dark. It is rare, though, for me to hear that Mugen killed someones computer.

How many characters/stages did you have?

As for you Chyuu, I said I have been around the Mugen community for 2 years. And that's nothing compared to some of the other guys on the site I linked to earlier.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Sorry to hear that, dark. It is rare, though, for me to hear that Mugen killed someones computer.
> 
> How many characters/stages did you have?
> 
> As for you Chyuu, I said I have been around the Mugen community for 2 years. And that's nothing compared to some of the other guys on the site I linked to earlier.



Jeeze o.o''


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 22, 2009)

sorry too busy playing Capcom vs SNK Millionaire Bout to mess around with Mugen, already have all my fave chars in that one


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 22, 2009)

There's always the non-cheap original characters. Like Solid Snake, Maxime, Yoko from Gurren Lagann, Deadpool, that one version of Cless with the drawn sprites...

As I said, don't go in trying to recreate a game... at least that's how I go about.


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 22, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Sorry to hear that, dark. It is rare, though, for me to hear that Mugen killed someones computer.
> 
> How many characters/stages did you have?
> 
> As for you Chyuu, I said I have been around the Mugen community for 2 years. And that's nothing compared to some of the other guys on the site I linked to earlier.


 
I didn't have anything it killed my comp when I put the disk in. It showed this weird file window then crashed and wouldn't start.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 22, 2009)

A disk?

I can't say much. I download my stuff.


----------



## duo2nd (Mar 24, 2009)

These days, Everything Mugen is focused on Touhou.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 24, 2009)

Doesn't seem like it where I hang out.

Of course, I guess that's because of where I hang out. 


I used to go to, at most, 4 Mugen websites, but after my laptop cords died on me I just stuck with my favorite. MFG seemed to be the more level headed. Infinity is okay and friendly, but the atmosphere seems too... kid friendly for me. And there is Infantry, which I should probably hate (it would be off topic to say it here), but the atmosphere just isn't me. What I said could be applied to the 4th forum I went to as well... at least as far as atmosphere is concerned.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 24, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Doesn't seem like it where I hang out.
> 
> Of course, I guess that's because of where I hang out. I used to go to, at most, 4 Mugen websites, but after my laptop cords died on me I just stuck with my favorite. MFG seemed to be the more level headed. Infinity is okay and friendly, but the atmosphere seems too... kid friendly for me. And there is Infantry, which I should probably hate (it would be off topic to say it here), but the atmosphere just isn't me.



I liked Infantry's characters.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got nothing against their characters as a whole... my main problem with Infantry was simply how some of the mods acted. And at least a year and a half ago I had a perfectly legit reason to loathe Mugen Infantry. If you want the details just PM me. 

But things did change afterwards with MFG's policy change, but last time I was there I still didn't like how MI was ran at times.


----------

